# Vernetzung von ein oder mehrere Rechner, um bei einem Rechner die Leistung zu erhöhen



## delphinhawe (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Alle, 

ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchem Programm ich mehrere Rechner vernetzen kann,
und zwar so, daß damit die Leistung bei einem Rechner schneller wird.  
Geht das mit XP-Window und Linux-Programm auch? Wenn ja, wo finde ich im Programm 
von XP-Window- und Linus-Betriebssystem die Befehle (im CMD? oder so).
Da habe ich nämlich wirklich keine Ahnung. 
Im Moment benutze ich XP-Betriebssystem.


Geht die Vernetzung auch mit USB-Kabel oder nur mit Ethernetkabel ?

Gruss
delphinhawe


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Januar 2006)

*Re: Vernetzung von ein oder mehrere Rechner, um bei einem Rechner die Leistung zu erh*

Hi.



> und zwar so, daß damit die Leistung bei einem Rechner schneller wird.


  Wie stellst dir denn das vor?

Vernetzung durch USB ist meines Wissens nicht möglich.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## NomadSoul (5. Januar 2006)

das zeigt dein Halbwissen.. 
Vernetzung ist via USB möglich, ob die Applikationen das aber so erkennen ist fraglich. 

Also, Du möchtest ein Cluster aufziehen? Dafür gibt es ein spezielles Linux.. mir fällt der Name nur grad ned ein.

Standartanwendungen profitieren nicht von Clustern, allerdings dafür optimierte schon. 
Zum Beispiel Maya, MAX haben die Möglichkeit das Rendern über mehrere Rechner zu verteilen. Mir ist kein "Cluster-Word" bekannt, wird also kaum etwas bringen


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Januar 2006)

*Re: Vernetzung von ein oder mehrere Rechner, um bei einem Rechner die Leistung zu erh*

Hi.



> , ob die Applikationen das aber so erkennen ist fraglich.


Ja, das meine Ich nämlich, sie so zu verbinden geht bestimmt.
Man könnte auch mit dem Remoting-Assistent verbinden, aber Leistung bringt das net direkt.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## delphinhawe (6. Januar 2006)

@Alexander12:
Ist ja nur eine Frage. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob USB auch möglich ist.
Eigentlich habe ich die gleiche Meinung wie Du.

@NomadSoul:
Mit dem Wort ,,Cluster" hast Du mir geholfen  
Ich habe im Internet zahlreiche Software für Cluster gefunden.
Hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computercluster#Cluster-Software

Die Liste für Cluster werde ich dann mal durchlesen.
Vielleicht hilft mir das weiter und ich weiß dann wie ein Cluster gestartet wird.

Wenn es noch eine bessere Programm-Idee gibt,
dann laßt mich das wissen.

Gruß delphinhawe


----------

